# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatig ongesteld

## serene23

hoi ik ben 23 en ben egt heel onregelmatig ongesteld ik was voor het eerst een keer ongesteld op me 12e ongeveer en toen een paar jaar niet en toen kwam het ineens weer is opdagen na een paar jaar en bleef het weer weg een jaar toen werd ik weer ongesteld en dat zo nog een paar keer toen kreeg ik een relatiej met een vrouw was ik ineens 2 ot 3 keer per jaar ongesteld nu ben ik ineens anderhalf jaar weg bij die vrouw en ben ook al anderhalf jaar niej meer ongesteld geweest ik heb sinds een paar maanden een vaste vriend en vrij soms ook onregelmatig ik gebruik geen pil dus wie kan mij helpen????????? heb 2 keer een zwangersschapstest gedaan maar was niej zwanger

----------


## serene23

> hoi ik ben 23 en ben egt heel onregelmatig ongesteld ik was voor het eerst een keer ongesteld op me 12e ongeveer en toen een paar jaar niet en toen kwam het ineens weer is opdagen na een paar jaar en bleef het weer weg een jaar toen werd ik weer ongesteld en dat zo nog een paar keer toen kreeg ik een relatiej met een vrouw was ik ineens 2 ot 3 keer per jaar ongesteld nu ben ik ineens anderhalf jaar weg bij die vrouw en ben ook al anderhalf jaar niej meer ongesteld geweest ik heb sinds een paar maanden een vaste vriend en vrij soms ook onregelmatig ik gebruik geen pil dus wie kan mij helpen????????? heb 2 keer een zwangersschapstest gedaan maar was niej zwanger


 :Confused:

----------


## serene23

hoi ik ben 23 en ben egt heel onregelmatig ongesteld ik was voor het eerst een keer ongesteld op me 12e ongeveer en toen een paar jaar niet en toen kwam het ineens weer is opdagen na een paar jaar en bleef het weer weg een jaar toen werd ik weer ongesteld en dat zo nog een paar keer toen kreeg ik een relatiej met een vrouw was ik ineens 2 ot 3 keer per jaar ongesteld nu ben ik ineens anderhalf jaar weg bij die vrouw en ben ook al anderhalf jaar niej meer ongesteld geweest ik heb sinds een paar maanden een vaste vriend en vrij soms ook onregelmatig ik gebruik geen pil dus wie kan mij helpen????????? ik denk egt dak onvruchtbaar ben :S

----------

